# leash pulling



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

hi friends,

My buddy boy is almost 19 months old now. The only problem is pulling while walking. I've tried really hard to train him - trust me :crying:

I tried treat method , slowing down while pulling method, command method - NONE of that worked. 

I'm using this full choker collar right now - https://www.petloverscentre.com/products/choke-chain-stainless-2-5mmx24in but it's not helping at all. He is pulling using his full strength and at times I myself get pulled off by him. 

Can someone suggest some other type of collar which will stop him from pulling? I'm really worried because he is pulling so hard and choking and gagging. 

What about these type of collars - https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenger-Chrome-Pinch-Collar/dp/B00I0F8702 

Harness is useless right? I tried this harness before and it didn't help at all - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015TNW0Z0/ref=emc_b_5_i


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Number one thing I recommend is finding a class. Check around your area for a dog training club. They can help you. The prong and choke collars are great tools if you know how to use them. 

For a choke collar, you deliver the correction with a quick pop. I hard to explain over the internet.

The prong collar is self correcting. If the dog pulls, he will get a correction that he corrected. 

Above all, timing is everything. Only reward when in the desired position.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to see a completely different dog? Get that Herm-Sprenger collar. Then go to the Leerburg website to see the best way to adjust and place it. FYI when I attended a Connie Cleveland workshop it seemed that she did exactly as Leerburg did. Then when walking your dog use a loose leash and when the dog wanders too far out say "Heel" followed by an immediate correction. 



I did try using methods such as: 1) clicker training loose leash walking 2) slowing down 3) reversing direction 4) food follows. I fully believe in using these methods. However after spending several weeks training this way two things happened. First my dog lunged at something which pulled me off a small mound and nearly pulled me down on my face. Secondly when I tried to reverse direction while carrying a bag of poop, the bag slammed against my jacket and I had a water balloon type explosion of poop on my jacket. Don't get me wrong, the dog had the loose leash behavior and the dog understood heel, both from operant conditioning but due to distractions I couldn't get duration of heeling. Interestingly enough if I do heads up competition heeling I do get duration of behavior but this is not practical for my 1/2 to 3/4 mile walks which are supposed to be fun relaxing walks.


I am assuming your dog understands heel. And for the record I won't use a choke chain ever again.


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

thank you very much for this detailed reply guys. i will check out that collar and group classes


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ksmith08

I must add...


I really do not like to give advice using aversive techniques. I expected to get some blowback for my advice. However I have extremely high energy field dogs that must be walked in NYC and have found that forging was one difficult behavior to deal with. My Springer on the other hand was trained on a flat buckle collar, no aversives.


Just do a little research on conditioning the pinch collar, it is a very quick process.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

gdgli said:


> Want to see a completely different dog? Get that Herm-Sprenger collar.
> I did try using methods such 2) slowing down 3) reversing direction
> 
> I am assuming your dog understands heel. And for the record I won't use a choke chain ever again.



“ want to see a completely different dog?” Is what I say all the time when I tell people why I can walk my one year old Ellie!!! I’ve passed other people with pulling dogs while going for walks and they turn to me and say she is perfectly trained! ( I wish she was ha ha) And I encourage them and tell them exactly your words -if you want to see a completely different dog get a prong collar!! it’s hard for many people as it looks barbaric but it is quite the opposite. Flat collars can do so much damage to a pulling dogs throat, and the prong collar gives gentle even pressure around the whole neck to just make it uncomfortable enough for the dogs so they get the drift!! Yes it is important to know how to use it as you do a pop correction. However, I rarely have to do this anymore as she can walk loose leash for quite a while before even having to do this. They learn quite quickly. Therefore, it is so enjoyable for both me and her to go for our walks ....she even gets excited when I take the prong collar out!!! I know it’s hard because when you think of golden retrievers, you think of gentle, but they are still dogs and there are many of us who do have pulling dogs. I am just an average dog owner and do not do over-the-top training or agility type of things I just take my baby for walks now and then.
I personally have learned so much between the prong collar and how to train with place etc. by watching Sean O’Shea (The good dog training and rehabilitation) also Jeff Gellman (Solid K9 training) Youtube Videos.
Search their names and add “prong collar” to your search and you’ll find quite a few educational videos with these two men. Please keep Us all posted, wishing you luck, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## waseem.abbas2303 (Oct 2, 2020)

There are 2 main types of pet food - dry pet food (kibbles) and wet pet food (canned). Knowing the manufacturing process that these pet foods undergo can help you understand better the pros and cons of each one. The main difference between kibbles and canned pet foods is the moisture content. Kibbles contain about 10-12% moisture while canned pet food has about 70-80%. Canned pet foods generally have less preservatives because the canning process itself is already a technique to preserve foods.


----------

